# 10 pointer, love that Rage 2 blade



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

Went to the lease in Menard for opening day of gun season, got up at 5:30 and went to the blind took my Truth 2 bow and watched the sun set. The feeder went off and 4 bucks and a couple of small does came in to feed, had 2 eight pointers and 2 six pointers I watched them feed for about 15 mins and decieded to take the bigger 8 pointer. He strolled under the feeder at 20 yards feeding but had to wait for a broadside shot, he finally offered a shot, I drew back with my heart a pounding and released the arrow just as he stepped forward. I heard the arrow smack home and watched as he run out about 30 yards and disappeared in to the brush, beening the great bowhunter I am I decied to wait an hour before looking for him so after 8 mins I got out of the blind {Well it felt like an hour** I walked over and found the arrow under the feeder,got a complete pass thru {I shot 54 lbs** I looked around and spoted him 35 yards away stone dead, after checking him out I had hit him dead center between the 7th and 8th rib going thru the liver it bleed out in 10 mins and only run 45 yards,love that Rage Lobo Jim
PS Had 2 stikers on dog catchers that would make it a 10 pointer


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats.. nice buck...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congrats on the deer. great post.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

What they said X2....WW


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice buck!!! Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

congrats! Nothing compares to that THWACK!!!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Jim!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

sweet job- nice buck


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

WTG Jim!

He had been coming by our game cameras a bunch.

Here is a couple where you can see all 10pts.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Great picture looks like he really liked having his pic taken *


----------

